# What's your opinion of cigarbid.com?



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Through one of the many threads here I learned of cigarbid.com the other day. Well the first day I saw it I have been caught up in it now. I bid on a box of Padilla Miami's and scored em for $90! Which is just lunacy in my mind!!! In life if its too good to be true, it is. What have been the member's experience with cbid? I suppose I won't know if I'm happy with it for another 3 months or so after my sticks have napped.

Thanks,


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

the only thing to worry about with cigarbid is where you are going to store all that you have won. It's as addicting as a crack habit.


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

Deals are plentiful if you don't get caught up on "bidding wars." You are doing it correctly if you lose far more bids than you win. Or, perhaps "correctly" is just the fun of it and you don't mind paying a bit more than you need too at times. In all honesty, I used to be quasi-addicted to that site, now I rarely buy from there or the larger site it is connected to. There were a few times when I was not ecstatic about the condition of some of the cigars I ordered; however, they are generally good with customer service, especially if you have a long order history.

The CHIMP site used to be an excellent way to examine how much certain lots had historically cost bidders, but I don't think the database has been updated as much as it used to be. Still, you can use it to compare what bidders have paid for lots (pre taxation maybe?):

CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

There are two things I don't like about cbid.

1) It can be very addicting. Be forewarned!

2) I think their packaging is very suspect. Could be alot better.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I would highly recommend not using cigar bid, especially avoid bids on ITC SF Maduros, V5 As, Padron x000s, and LGC R Series.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it enough that I am staying away so I can hace a little money for an upcoming scooter trip. Ipicked up a box of CAO VRs last week and told myself to behave for awhile.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ongreystreet said:


> I would highly recommend not using cigar bid, especially avoid bids on ITC SF Maduros, V5 As, Padron x000s, and LGC R Series.


:lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

A few more pointers to succeeding and surviving C-bid. Also, you need to be aware that it's solely owned and operated by Satan himself.

1) You have no business there unless you are very well educated as to pricing. While good deals are plentiful, you can also get mashed. Caveat Emptor.

2) I highly recommend getting a cigar budget debit card. Dump all your cigar budget into that one account. Once that money's done, so should you be. NEVER EVER USE A CREDIT CARD FOR C-BID! It's the most certain way to land in debt.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

1) It can be very addicting.
2) Know how much you can get the same items @ other retailers.
3) +1 on the cigar budget debit card. GREAT IDEA!
4) NEVER, NEVER Overbid/Overpay..... it will come back on in a week or so
5) Always have a humidor with room to spare
6) Have a "mate" who doesn't mind your spending sprees
7) Quick-buys are good deals too at times
8) Know your limit
9) Any cigars you buy and don't like send my way, I have a home for cigar orphans.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Another point of advise is to make sure you double check what you are bidding on. A couple times I have misread the title and thought I was placing a bid on more cigars then were actually up.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

If you like the cigars that can be found for good deals on cbid, it's awesome. If you're stuck on high end Tatuajes, Opus, Ashtons, God of Fire, etc, the site isn't worth much. Though I don't know many who can afford those cigars for every day. They don't ship with any humidification, though 5ers & samplers are shipped in a plastic ziplock CI bag. Boxes are shipped "as is" inside a cardboard shipping box with some air pillow packing. I've had great experiences with them, especially since contacting them and telling them I want all shipments by UPS Ground.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I am both sad and happy that they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been purposely avoiding it just because I know what will happen once I'm hooked.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CDID can be overpowering if you don't know how to navigate thru it all. This thread is giving you a lot of good advice esp. if you use CHIMP and know how to use it. I bet I have saved myself about $1000 this year by using the site but if you can't afford it don't go near it.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

Shaz said:


> I am both sad and happy that they don't ship to Canada.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

It sounds like you done half the required research to be on CBID. The half is you need to read on how to make a coolidor or other mass storage device. If you don't have good self control you will have more cigars then you know what to do with (I learned that lesson quickly). But damn it is fun. As far as your question in the orders that I have received there have been no issues. So far I've had a very positive experience with cbid.

Welcome to the slope, see you when you get to the bottom.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

My collection has grown a lot from that site and CI. Highly recommend it.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking at my credit card statements over the last year, I must be pretty satisfied with them. Never had any shipping issues. I generally aim for 60-75% of the CI regular price on things, especially if they are things I probably wouldn't have otherwise bought. If there's something I'm already determined to buy, and it doesn't come up on sale regularly, I'm willing to go a little higher.

I don't know if it's just my perception, but it sure feels like there are fewer good deals on things I actually want, post-SCHIP. I don't really know if that's true, but that's how it seems.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> 4) NEVER, NEVER Overbid/Overpay..... it will come back on in a week or so


I was just overbid on a "Quickies"......... The person who overbid me could have gotten it on a 5er for $1.50 cheeper. So I did a quick buy on the 5er and paid 50cents more than on my original "Quickie" bid.... and _still _came out cheeper than what they bid on them

Know your prices
Don't get into a rush, do your research 1st.


----------



## Tbone153 (Dec 18, 2009)

It's the greatest Love/Hate relationship I've ever had. I love that I can get just about all my favorites and "Want to Try's" there considerably cheaper than anywhere locally. Hate that my cigar and accessory budget isn't limitless.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Some good information on Cbid is contained in the attached line to a previous thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/262805-cbid-101-a.html


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Also, never forget that the person with whom you are locked in mortal combat over a fiver, is also posting on this forum


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back into it (lighters and a great traveling humidor that I take with me everywhere - I get nothing but kudos for it).

You have to be careful.....


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been using Cbid for 3 years now. Early on, It was so addictive , I had bids on everything. But later I realized, people tend to over bid on popular items like Tatuaje, Padrons, and Fuentes. I saw someone pay $50 a stick for an Opus X.

My best advice, know retail prices before you bid.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Deemancpa said:


> I've been using Cbid for 3 years now. Early on, It was so addictive , I had bids on everything. But later I realized, people tend to over bid on popular items like Tatuaje, Padrons, and Fuentes. I saw someone pay $50 a stick for an Opus X.
> 
> My best advice, know retail prices before you bid.


 See thats a great point, I dont remeber the last time I cbided because of that, the sticks I would by are over bidding on, I still ck to see if there is a something maybe, like DBG CC or something but most of the stuff on there I dont smoke, its like CI, I would ck the daliy deal all the time and buy it, but know most times im just not in to whats on sale.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

The way I see it is you can get some pretty good deals on that site if you stay patient, don't go crazy and over bid on things just to try and win an auction, if you let the other guy get things at a reasonable price then things will come around and work it's way so you get the same type of deals.
If you are always trying to win at every auction you bid on then the prices will get pretty high for even the cheapest cigars, it seems like the costs have gone up some since the Schip tax has taken it's effect on us all but, you can beat that if you just stay focused and let the other guy win once and a while.
They are always going to have cigars on that site so if the price gets to high or at the point of being to much then let it go and wait for another auction to come around for those same sticks, eventually you will get the sticks you want for a very good price.
That goes for just about every cigar site out there that has bidding on it, be patient and wait for your prices, don't over bid, you are only making the site richer and jacking the price of our beloved cigars up to the point nobody will be able to smoke them.:smoke2:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> If you like the cigars that can be found for good deals on cbid, it's awesome. If you're stuck on high end Tatuajes, Opus, Ashtons, God of Fire, etc, the site isn't worth much. Though I don't know many who can afford those cigars for every day. They don't ship with any humidification, though 5ers & samplers are shipped in a plastic ziplock CI bag. Boxes are shipped "as is" inside a cardboard shipping box with some air pillow packing. I've had great experiences with them, *especially since contacting them and telling them I want all shipments by UPS Ground.*


I had to go the opposite way. UPS takes 7 days MINIMUM to get to me, while USPS gets here in 2 days, every single time. After UPS flat out lost an entire box of cigars, I emailed cbid and not only did they have a new box out the next day, they switched my preferences to USPS only. I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> A few more pointers to succeeding and surviving C-bid. Also, you need to be aware that it's solely owned and operated by Satan himself.
> 
> 1) You have no business there unless you are very well educated as to pricing. While good deals are plentiful, you can also get mashed. Caveat Emptor.
> 
> 2) I highly recommend getting a cigar budget debit card. Dump all your cigar budget into that one account. Once that money's done, so should you be. NEVER EVER USE A CREDIT CARD FOR C-BID! It's the most certain way to land in debt.


Damn good advice about getting a budget debit card to use on C.bid , if you use a regular credit card you may easily go over and beyond your spending cap and be very sorry you did.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont bid over $2 a stick.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Eh, I tried it, confused the hell out of me. 

I bid on a box that had a "current winning bid" of $88, the bid I had to make was $91. So, I made the $91 bid, but instead it just showed the "current winning bid" of $91 belonging to the same guy who had the $88 winning bid. I would have thought that if I make a bid of $91, then the next bidder would have to outbid me with a $94 bid. The other guy was using auto bid, maybe that had something to do with it, or maybe I just did it wrong. I've bought and sold plenty of stuff on ebay, so internet auctions are nothing new to me.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

cedjunior said:


> The other guy was using auto bid, maybe that
> had something to do with it,


Yes, exactly. With autobid, they see his $91 bid as being older than yours, so he still wins.

If at all possible, I avoid single lots. They're just that much easier to get into bidding wars.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I have found them, just a couple of days ago, I am already addicted, and slowly but steadily going broke!


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2009)

the best thing to remember about CB is sometimes cheap is cheap. Avoid buying unknowns because of price only!

I, err, heard this from a friend....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I wish cbid would do what famous does on its cigar auctioneer site. If your bid is over their discount price on their main site, it alerts you and then youre better off buying it there. The prices arent normally as good, but that's a nice feature. I know its in cbid's best interest to allow us to be idiots, just sayin.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

So my miami's just came in! I was pretty excited as I opened the packaging. But much to my surprise when I opened the package the cigar box seal was already broken. I went through each of the cigars and they felt good, no soft spots, I even went as far as to do a sniff test from an older miami I had and the new ones. It all seemed pretty kosher. My first concerns were if they were seconds but the construction seemed solid. In the spirit of my first post, has anyone else ran into similar situations?


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I still don't get the hype. I compare prices to what things are going for and more often than not I can get a better deal on CI directly. I see the occasional deal but to save $3 to $5 I think isn't really worth it. I have heard everyone talk about he great deals they get but I just don't see them. Maybe I need to watch them more. I haven't fell into their trap and become addicted. Not to say I don't ant good deals. I keep looking.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Claes said:


> So my miami's just came in! I was pretty excited as I opened the packaging. But much to my surprise when I opened the package the cigar box seal was already broken. I went through each of the cigars and they felt good, no soft spots, I even went as far as to do a sniff test from an older miami I had and the new ones. It all seemed pretty kosher. My first concerns were if they were seconds but the construction seemed solid. In the spirit of my first post, has anyone else ran into similar situations?


I think what they do is over sell what they have in stock and then are forced to box up any singles they have to fill a box to sell to you.
It has happened to me once before with another style of cigar. It all seemed to be OK and the cigars were all fine but I didn't like the idea that my box had been opened before I got them.


----------



## iaod816 (Dec 11, 2009)

Its great, unless your wife is a stay's at home with your kids and there's cigar packages coming a various intervals for the "deals" you cannot pass up:wink:

Although, the last two shipments had some damages, pretty obvious ones. Called and they sent out new ones asap. However the new ones were different sizes and cigars, albeit from the same maker. Must have just shipped whatevers on hand. Oh well, I'll keep them and send back the bad ones! 

Some steals, er, deals though. Research is recommended!


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

iaod816 said:


> Its great, unless your wife is a stay's at home with your kids and there's cigar packages coming a various intervals for the "deals" you cannot pass up:wink:
> 
> Although, the last two shipments had some damages, pretty obvious ones. Called and they sent out new ones asap. However the new ones were different sizes and cigars, albeit from the same maker. Must have just shipped whatevers on hand. Oh well, I'll keep them and send back the bad ones!
> 
> Some steals, er, deals though. Research is recommended!


How true......had them ship to work.....so my wife couldn't see all the boxes...what pisses me off about C-Bid is the constant overbidding...tonight 1/21/10 had a bid on Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 840246 Padron sampler box 1926 maduro $64 was my lead with a $70 max.....this guy bids up to $73. Smae box on egars.com for like $62 wtf!


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

As a newbie, I've spent a little too much money here... I think I'm starting to get a little smarter about it though.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Deemancpa said:


> How true......had them ship to work.....so my wife couldn't see all the boxes...what pisses me off about C-Bid is the constant overbidding...tonight 1/21/10 had a bid on Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 840246 Padron sampler box 1926 maduro $64 was my lead with a $70 max.....this guy bids up to $73. Smae box on egars.com for like $62 wtf!


I have to agree that over bidding is the biggest set back of Cbid, it is as if some of the bidders think Cbid will not have more of the same cigars up for bid again and they want to make damn sure that they get them no matter what the cost. Some times I think , no I know, you could buy them cheaper if you went down to the local cigar shop and bought the same thing. 
It is pretty sad that the bidding gets that out of hand, I think it is the young bidders that are going crazy with over bidding because the seasoned bidder knows there is always tomorrow to get another chance at them.

I hope that some of the wild over bidders start to realize Cbid isn't going to run out of your favorite cigar and if you don't get it this time around you will get another chance at it in a day or two. *Patience is the answer my friend, 
*


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

So after a few days of napping (not the 2 months I anticipated) I couldn't help it. I had to smoke one of my new sticks. Padilla Miamis are my favorite smoke right now. It was delicious! I am ultimately very satisfied with the cigars. I feel fortunate that my first experience with cbid was so beneficial. I got a great price on a box of sticks, no defects or problems with them, and I can smoke them after a few days resting. I tried to bid on some other boxes since then and have run into some of the overbidding you guys are mentioning. I'm not too annoyed though because I can always just buy them online for their normal prices. But hey if every once in a while i get a great deal that's cool! I don't really mind paying normal prices for cigars because of what they are. If the savings of $30 or so makes that big a difference to me then I probably shouldn't be buying the cigars in the first place. Of course in this case I'll do a little dance for getting my fav stick for 50% off!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

cedjunior said:


> Eh, I tried it, confused the hell out of me.
> 
> I bid on a box that had a "current winning bid" of $88, the bid I had to make was $91. So, I made the $91 bid, but instead it just showed the "current winning bid" of $91 belonging to the same guy who had the $88 winning bid. I would have thought that if I make a bid of $91, then the next bidder would have to outbid me with a $94 bid. *The other guy was using auto bid,* maybe that had something to do with it, or maybe I just did it wrong. I've bought and sold plenty of stuff on ebay, so internet auctions are nothing new to me.


Hey bro, the reason you didn't get the bid is because the guy was using the auto bid and had the $91 bid for his max bid probably so that would make the $94 bid for you to make if you wanted to win the auction.
That is how I see it any how.

I see you like the Famous Nic 3000 Sticks, I have tried them myself and also think they are a pretty good smoke, I bought 3 bundles of 60 cigars for $50.00 a while back and am glad I bought that many for the humidor.
They are a good every day smoke.


----------



## lovethemgars (Feb 24, 2017)

I purchased a bundle from cigarbid.com and its been over 15 days and I still don't have my cigars. I've reached out to them a number of times with no response. I would not purchase from them.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

They are having major computer issues. I won a couple things last week. That was the first time I used cbid. I thought they were supposed to have shipped out my sticks on Tues. Then I saw they said they should have the order processed by Friday. Others have said they were supposed to get their stuff sent back on the 10th and still don't have them. I looked on their forum and it seemed people were just attacking and putting down anyone who was wondering what happened to their orders. I made a post saying the forum was unfriendly and got insults in response that just confirmed my impression. Today their site is down for maintenance and I am not going to use them again till they get it all cleared up and I get the stuff I won. I did get some sweet deals if and when I actually get them.


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Unfriendly? Insulting? That is being kind Mr. Rabbit. That forum is full of bullies and nitwits. And cretins. Not a place to go for information and friendship.
As longtime bidder on cbid and Cigars International customer, have never experienced issues like this month due to their alleged upgrade of software. Boxes I won were supposed to ship Feb 10. They are due to arrive Saturday, according to tracking number. A 5er of Nica Libre Potencia Double Robustos did not ship and they continue to seach for it at cbid world headquarters in Bethlehem PA.
Just as in bidding for these bargains and occasional hokey values, best to chill and light another cigar. The cbid dept. is filled with good folks who have been overwhelmed by this technology hiccup. Patience.


----------



## lovethemgars (Feb 24, 2017)

I began reaching out to cigarbid last Saturday asking for tracking numbers and who they used to ship my cigars. I have not heard anything even after leaving 4 emails today. I figure I'm out the money and will never use them again. On the other hand, I ordered from www.cigarbundlesofmiami.com and could not be happier. They even included a couple bonus cigars for being a newcomer to their site. If you ask me - "what's in it for me and why should I" - www.cigarbundlesofmiami.com has the answer. Order from them and leave cigarbid.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

lovethemgars said:


> I began reaching out to cigarbid last Saturday asking for tracking numbers and who they used to ship my cigars. I have not heard anything even after leaving 4 emails today. I figure I'm out the money and will never use them again. On the other hand, I ordered from www.cigarbundlesofmiami.com and could not be happier. They even included a couple bonus cigars for being a newcomer to their site. If you ask me - "what's in it for me and why should I" - www.cigarbundlesofmiami.com has the answer. Order from them and leave cigarbid.


Do you happen to have an economic stake in the business you are promoting?


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Cbid has a pretty good history of accurate and timely order fulfillment. I think it's just a software upgrade issue that will get worked out. It's unlikely they could build a business to the size they have if the company is incompetent and untrustworthy. I don't think that is the case here, and I give them the benefit of the doubt. More likely, the problem lies with a software engineering company that is understaffed and promised more than they could deliver. It wouldn't be the first time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey, I got a tracking number for my package today, so at least the they held true to saying the order would be processed by Friday. I am not going to use their forum, but I will be happy to throw down low bids on sticks that I like or want to try.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hella addicting site. I've saved a ton of money using cbid. I've had two cigars that I received with a crackednwrapper. One cigar that was shipped to me outside of a ziploc bag and I didn't realize it until I was throwing the boxes out, it was a liga p also. But other than that I can't complain much.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Well they are still ironing out the bugs. Even though I have the shipping notice/tracking number when I go to my order history on my account, it shows that I have no orders.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When I used CBID I followed up with a phone call to lessen the chance of a screw up...check. ..double check.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

They sent me an e-mail with my order after my last post on this thread but on the site it still says I have no orders. I assume it is all fine as the tracking number is good, and they are just not all caught up with fixing everything from the computer upgrades/reset/clusterf(&%$!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

I would grade them a 4 out of 5 . slow to ship and one time I ordered over a 1k in a week ( I have weekly shipping on ) and I got two boxes that were opened. I called and said I bought boxes expecting sealed fresh boxes not opened and fingered sticks or make a box . I now bid accordingly


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Their problems with the site worked out great for me. I bid really low on a box the other day not expecting to have a chance of winning. The site was down when I tried to go back and check on it the next day. When I went back to try and check later it said that I won with my ridiculously low bid!! I can only assume that nobody was able to get on the site and bid against me so I scored an amazing deal when the time ran out. :vs_laugh:


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

NightFish said:


> Their problems with the site worked out great for me. I bid really low on a box the other day not expecting to have a chance of winning. The site was down when I tried to go back and check on it the next day. When I went back to try and check later it said that I won with my ridiculously low bid!! I can only assume that nobody was able to get on the site and bid against me so I scored an amazing deal when the time ran out. :vs_laugh:


I was wondering about that lol

I have had good sticks come in, it also lead me to try sticks I will never buy again, like Don Raphael Maduro, La Diferenza Cubana, Gran Habano Vintage 2002, Punch Bareknuckle, RP Cargo, Bahia Blu, and Gurkha Yakuza.

But I did get to finally try at a good price the Dunhill Heritage, HC maduro, Nica Sweet 2nds, and Plasencia Overruns.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Seems they never processed my order last week they were having technical difficulties


----------



## Mario D (Feb 26, 2017)

I use them and have never had a problem. Cigars were always what I was expecting and made it to me in a timely manner (week at most).


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Not pleased with my first foray in CBID. Bid on 3 singles... I didn't know it could split up the lot. I won a single cigar and got charged $4 shipping.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> Not pleased with my first foray in CBID. Bid on 3 singles... I didn't know it could split up the lot. I won a single cigar and got charged $4 shipping.


You really got to research things before you bid there. Besides the shipping costs/rules, half the time the lots go for more than you can get them retail other places. It is a very addicting site. You need to go slow and not throw down bids willy-nilly. I need to take my own advice as I have a Warped Jaridor coming that I really did not need, but I am a bit compulsive sometimes.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> You really got to research things before you bid there. Besides the shipping costs/rules, half the time the lots go for more than you can get them retail other places. It is a very addicting site. You need to go slow and not throw down bids willy-nilly. I need to take my own advice as I have a Warped Jaridor coming that I really did not need, but I am a bit compulsive sometimes.


I read about it. I read the threads here. I set my shipping date to group weekly, and I intended to group several purchases together. I just stupidly didn't realize that if I bid on a quantity of 3 cigars on the same listing that I could win a fraction. I did notice lots going for more than CI too.


----------



## Ovid (Feb 26, 2017)

Claes said:


> Through one of the many threads here I learned of cigarbid.com the other day. Well the first day I saw it I have been caught up in it now. I bid on a box of Padilla Miami's and scored em for $90! Which is just lunacy in my mind!!! In life if its too good to be true, it is. What have been the member's experience with cbid? I suppose I w know if I'm happy with it for another 3 months or so after my sticks have napped.
> 
> Thanks,


WARNING!!! I am a faithful Cbid shopper and yes it is addictive but about a week they did a system update and everything is screwed up. Orders are waaay backed up. They haven't answered the phone in two days. I did get a delivery today on an order placed February 7. I still have about 700.00 in outstanding orders that don't show up on the website as being ordered. I would wait and keep asking. This was a major cluster F and will take weeks or longer to clear up


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I got my first batch of sticks from cbid in yesterday so I am happy with that. Most of the stuff is in good condition but one batch of sticks that were in tins are moldy. They would not have been able to see that so I can't fault them. I started a request with them about it on the site, but who knows when they will respond, so I will give them a call today. However, I will wait till I have least a half hour to kill as I only want to have to call once to deal with it.


----------

